# Diet For A Juvenile Rhom? Is Any Fish Ok? Fresh Water And Salt?



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm getting a baby rhom and have access to scraps from a fish market. Should I ask for only fresh water fish? I'm new to this so I apologize ahead of time. Just looking out to when the fish gets bigger


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Most white fish fillets are fine. Shrimp is also a good option. Things like salmon and fatty fish should be used sparingly.

I would get it eating pellets, as that makes feeding easier and less of a mess.


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

Perfect. I understand pellets as a staple food is great, but i'd like to give the fish a variety as well. With that access to scraps it would be very easy. I appreciate the info







I know to be a little picky when asking for them!


----------

